# Journey at 5 1/2 months old



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a character she is! She loves to carry things around in her mouth...toys, empty toilet paper rolls, blankets...and looks so pleased and proud.

Two weeks from Tuesday is her first of seven shows that week. 2 Tuesday, 2 Wednesday, one Thursday, one Saturday and one Sunday. I am going to show her. She loves to move with me at the end of the leash and is happy to do what I ask. I am not expecting much from a Junior puppy, but it will get her feet wet and she will know this is a happy place.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I love her tail. What a gorgeous puppy, and good luck!

--Q


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

Wow, she's a biiiig puppy! Gorgeous red head.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

JUST 5.5 months?? She looks so sophisticated already! Very ladylike. Leroy did not look graceful at all. His face was too big, awkward limbs, goofy. Maybe boys are just like that. She is turning into one fine lady.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much! Journey is a solid, substantial girl who is nearly as tall as Quincy already. She outweighs him by a couple of pounds, That is what we needed. Lots of substance and she has that in spades. She is as smart as a whip and a fun little girl to live with.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Journey is a lovely girl. She looks so cute carrying stuff in her mouth. I hope both of you have a good time at the shows.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

She has great feet! What a pretty girl! Good luck with the shows!


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

She is stunning! Just a beautiful looking dog. Can't wait to hear your show report. That's quite a schedule you two are going to be keeping.

Greg


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you very much everyone. She does have gorgeous feet. Tight, tight, tight. I do not know how we have been lucking out in that area, but Cayenne's are incredible too.

BTW...Locket, is it ever nice to see you here! It has been a while. How are you doing?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you very much everyone. She does have gorgeous feet. Tight, tight, tight. I do not know how we have been lucking out in that area, but Cayenne's are incredible too.
> 
> BTW...Locket, is it ever nice to see you here! It has been a while. How are you doing?


Don't want to hi-jack your thread, but I'm pretty good. Falling back in love with poodles of course ;P


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Locket said:


> Don't want to hi-jack your thread, but I'm pretty good. Falling back in love with poodles of course ;P


You still have your black boy don't you? I am glad you are well! Maybe if we do a Toronto area show, you could think about coming out and meeting our baby...


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> You still have your black boy don't you? I am glad you are well! Maybe if we do a Toronto area show, you could think about coming out and meeting our baby...


Yep, I just posted a little photo/video thread for Matrix, and yes, that'd be neat!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I just saw it! He looks so handsome in his spiffy collar. I will let you know if we are coming east. I have no idea what is coming up after Journey's first week of shows.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

"My, what pretty eyes you have."  She is looking terrific. I would cut the hair around her feet in such a way that there is no way a judge could overlook them - she has perfect feet, which not many standards have. She is barely old enough for the shows, it's great you have so many for her to try. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

She is very pretty...best of luck to you both!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> "My, what pretty eyes you have."  She is looking terrific. I would cut the hair around her feet in such a way that there is no way a judge could overlook them - she has perfect feet, which not many standards have. She is barely old enough for the shows, it's great you have so many for her to try. Good luck and have fun!


The woman who scissored her the first time said you normally do not scissor around the feet much for showing, but that with feet that incredible, show them off! She turns six months old the day before her first show! JUST squeaking in there. I am nervous but am looking forward to it. This girl was made for the ring.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It will be great practice for her and you'll get to show your pretty girl off. Heck, I saw a beautiful 6 month old great dane puppy stop and pee right when she was trotting up and down for the judge! LOL. Everyone laughed. Thank goodness the show was outside on grass. She'll do great and I doubt a poodle would be so uncooth as to take a pee in the ring.  [sorry, that doesn't help, but it shows they are just dogs in the end, right?]


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I got a few cute head shots of the baby tonight and thought I would share them. Well poop...only one would load!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

A very pretty girl indeed! Good luck.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Love the pics but then again Journey is just plain a pretty pretty girl in pictures or in real life. Give her hugs for me! I loved seeing all your pack (and kidnapping Quincy) yesterday! By the way, the kids, Tom and certainly my spoos are all voting for us to keep him a little longer. You wouldn't mind if we kept him just a bit longer (like 10-12 years) would you??!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

How are the shows going? Is she liking the activity and attention?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Love the pics but then again Journey is just plain a pretty pretty girl in pictures or in real life. Give her hugs for me! I loved seeing all your pack (and kidnapping Quincy) yesterday! By the way, the kids, Tom and certainly my spoos are all voting for us to keep him a little longer. You wouldn't mind if we kept him just a bit longer (like 10-12 years) would you??!!


HA! NICE TRY! I miss him so much I cannot stand it! I am glad you like the baby. She is a pretty and personable little lady, isn't she?????


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

AWWW, she's adorable and looks so cute carrying her plushies in her mouth!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> How are the shows going? Is she liking the activity and attention?


I thought the shows started on the 3rd, but they do not start until the 7th. 7th, 8th and 9th is the Grey Bruce Kennel Club show and the 10th and 11th is the Kilbride show. Coming fast!


----------

